# Am I ready?



## Hampshirehog (May 13, 2017)

Hi again. Yes this is my fifth thread. I hope this will make me an active member 🤔 We are on the island of Crete for only another week looking to move here and need answers to lots of questions. I think this Forum will be very helpful to us. Am I in please? 😉🌻😎


----------



## Hellenophile (May 20, 2017)

&#55357;&#56846;Yes!


----------



## Hampshirehog (May 13, 2017)

Thanks lol


----------



## ereichenbach123456 (Feb 19, 2017)

I am also starting to accumulate threads. That said, does anyone have suggestions bout opening a bank account in Greece. I am American and now have permanent residence in Greece, where I moved as a retiree and spouse of a Greek citizen. Thanks


----------

